
Why I am moving away from Vue.JS - ygoronline
https://hashnode.com/post/why-i-am-moving-away-from-vuejs-cjq6l0ib3006izws1ntmczinv
======
AngeloAnolin
The article was more of a timeline of how the author delved into programming
using different stacks and frameworks, then (finding) realizing that there is
little market for VueJS. Hence, the choice to move to React.

I think there was not even a hint of a compelling reason why moving away from
VueJS was made.

------
no1youknowz
I really hate to say this. But I didn't like this article because it somehow
puts the blame on VueJS. Where frankly there is none.

It seems this guy is more of a "plumber" type developer than a "roll up your
sleeves and get on with it" type developer.

This developer smacks of someone swinging through the trees in the jungle of
frameworks and latching on to whichever framework gives him the most bang for
buck or IOW does the job for him. I get the feeling that when you look at the
package file for his projects, they have 2000000000000 dependencies.

When I moved from jQuery over to Vue, I found that many libs didn't have
similar components. Instead of looking at React I simply built my own. Also
moving from jQuery over to ES6 is trivial. Sure it's a pain in the beginning
but now 7 months later, I don't even think about it.

I've looked at projects of Vue 1.x and can easily read them, there isn't much
difference between 1.x and 2.x. It's trivial to upgrade. Can you imagine this
developer crowing at 3.x and saying his code isn't running?

> And the market as a whole doesn’t care.

Really, this says it all.

------
robodale
Use the (1) best tools to solve the problem that (2) you know best (3) if your
goal is to create a working solution as fast as possible.

For web apps, I moved from .NET MVC + jQuery over to .NET Core (or sometimes
nodejs) for the backend and VueJS for the front end (axios for ajax calls).
I've went through 4 projects like this over the past 2 years and my personal
productivity is through the roof using Vue. I output only JSON from the
backend, and Vue snaps that up on the client and I'm off an running with total
control over the user interface and overall experience. It's reinvigorated my
entire outlook on web development as a whole, and I've been doing this for 18
years.

The author seems to slam the VueJS community for not being as native-mobile
developer friendly as React. Well, yea - React Native is a mature option for
mobile development. Maybe Vue will get there, but mobile has not been the
focus of the VueJS community.

